# TT 225 Fuel Tank Capacity??



## geordiepaul (May 5, 2005)

Been searching the web for tech specs of the TT 225. The Audi website states a tank capacity of 62 litres but other sites state between 50 and 60 litres!!

Which one is right? Or does it depend on the year? Been looking at a year 2000 TT 225.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Im sure it's 60litres (62) as iit costs me Â£52 of optimax when I fill up.

Glen.


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Yep, pretty sure it's 60L. Often able to get 58L in a fill up with 20/30 miles left according to the DIS so it may even be slightly more if you include the filler neck/fuel filter etc.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

The handbook ....mine says "abour 56 litres on front wheel drive models and 62 litres on 4 wheel drive models. These figures are approximate"


----------



## Igloo124 (Feb 12, 2005)

Either way, its not enough....could do with a few more miles between pit stops.....!!


----------



## geordiepaul (May 5, 2005)

Cheers for the replies



Gworks said:


> Im sure it's 60litres (62) as iit costs me Â£52 of optimax when I fill up.
> 
> Glen.


How much you payin for Optimax? That's quite cheep, for Optimax anyway...would cost about 55/56 around here!


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

*It is very simple:*

1.8T FWD (110 kw) = 55 litre.
1.8T FWD (132 kw) = 55 litre.
1.8T Quattro (132 kw) = 62 litre.
1.8T Quattro (165 kw) = 62 litre.
3.2 Quattro (184 kw) = 62 litre.

wfg, Hans


----------



## Tom1222 (Apr 28, 2005)

Oh My God, I thought we had bad gas prices since it takes me almost 33 US Dollars to fill up my gas tank with BP Ultimate Gasoline. You guys are paying 52 pounds or about 99 USD to fill up your tanks. That is three times as much as here. I guess we should consider ourselfes lucky but Gas has never been so high and I have to drive a long way to get to work.
So it still costs me about 33 USD a week in gas for my car just going to work. I couldn't afford 99 bucks a week in gas.


----------



## skilby99 (Mar 18, 2005)

rip off britain....groan... :x


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

squeezed 58.5 ltrs in mine tonight, with '0' showing on the DIS.

Guess I needn't have worried quite as much


----------



## jasonyuk1 (Feb 14, 2005)

61.1 + 2 l from the spare can when I ran out of petrol faulty dashpod.

I pay Â£45 per week, drive about 50 mile a day ouch. 33 USD Â£18 per week I have not done that since 1989 and that when I did 12 miles a day in a 1L metro.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> squeezed 58.5 ltrs in mine tonight, with '0' showing on the DIS.
> 
> Guess I needn't have worried quite as much


I have managed about 60.5 litres in the tank when the DIS was showing 0.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

vlastan said:


> Don't I Recognise You? said:
> 
> 
> > squeezed 58.5 ltrs in mine tonight, with '0' showing on the DIS.
> ...


that's cos you like to live dangerously V


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Don't I Recognise You? said:
> ...


Too dangerously! My heart rate was about 160 bpm. :lol:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tom1222 (Apr 28, 2005)

You guys may not know this but running out of gas is not the only danger when you are running the gas tank dry to the last drop. The fuel pump also can bite the big one if it doesn't have enough fuel to lubricate it. 
At that stage it is probably sucking more air than actual fuel and it could actually fail if this keeps up. So do yourself, your heart and your fuel pump a favor and fill up your tank rather sooner than later.


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

> You guys are paying 52 pounds or about 99 USD to fill up your tanks. That is three times as much as here. I guess we should consider ourselfes lucky but Gas has never been so high and I have to drive a long way to get to work.
> So it still costs me about 33 USD a week in gas for my car just going to work. I couldn't afford 99 bucks a week in gas.


Try twice a week for me [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Tom1222 (Apr 28, 2005)

I hope your job pays well  or you at least have stock in the oil companies :wink:


----------



## Brah (Jul 21, 2015)

Even at 58 gallon capacity, I definitely haven't put ~£60 worth of fuel in it and even if I had, I've been driving it literally every day

I'll drive until it completely runs dry and stops to make sure though I guess?


----------

